# HELP with Ryobi 410r



## RugerM77 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a Ryobi 410r cultivator with the 32cc weed eater engine. I had a fuel leak so I purchased some fuel line at the farm store to replace it. When I took one of the fuel lines off the bottom of the tank the fitting that was on the tank came off with the line. I have tried to look online for a new fuel tank and everything is coming back that they are discontinued. Does anybody know where I could get a tank or know of a different one that would work. Thanks everyone for all of your help.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you sure there was an actual fitting molded into the tank? My recollection of this model is that Ryobi uses an interesting fuel filter setup on the input line to the carb. The incoming fuel line is routed through the proper hole in the tank(there are two), and the filter assembly is attached to it. Then the fuel line is pulled back through the hole in the tank so the filter ends up flush against the inside of the tank. Then a plastic retaining washer fits over the fuel line and against the outside of the tank to hold the filter assembly in place.

The return line to the tank is the usual pressure fit through the other hole.

The fuel line and filter kit is readily available for the 410r.

Take a look at this video and it will give you an idea of what I'm describing and if that suffices for your needs! Keep us posted!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVw9G5XVLxE


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Some has a connector or adapter but I've never see anything but holes in the tank. You might be thinking about one of those adapter. You can find kits at Lowes that might fit. It has the fuel line and filter and a metal wire used to fish the tube through the tank fill hole. The base of the filter is pushed into the hole to seal it then there is a ring that slips on the other side to lock it into place. Similar to this: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/fuel-line-and-filter-p-282329.html


----------



## RugerM77 (Apr 29, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. I will have to look at the fuel tank again. I didn't really mess with it much after I thought that I had broken the fitting on the tank because I was in a hurry that day. Thanks again for you help.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

RugerM77 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I will have to look at the fuel tank again. I didn't really mess with it much after I thought that I had broken the fitting on the tank because I was in a hurry that day. Thanks again for you help.


With the tank on top you really want to make sure the fuel line makes a tight seal or you'll have leakage so make sure the fuel lines both ways is not too small.


----------

